
Children’s Village Forever - kareemm
https://thelocal.to/childrens-village-forever/
======
ksab
This playground was an annual end of the school year field trip starting in
grade 1.

It had a diverse range of activities and catered to children of different
ages, abilities and confidence.

The playground had staff (so it wasn’t complete chaos at the most popular
spots) but they definitely had a laissez-faire attitude and let the kids do
pretty much anything.

Our teachers would ‘supervise’ but it was so large without clear sight lines
that I can remember them staying mostly by the front entrance to prevent us
from leaving and helping us find our shoes as we were leaving.

Minor injuries were expected (there was a first aid tent). I definitely fell
down, scraped my knees and got soaking wet. Over the years, my classmates had
some more serious injuries (including a broken arm, lost tooth and stitches).
Despite the injuries my school still let us go back the following year...

Getting a place like this built again would be impossible given liability.

Also, schools are allergic to anything involving minor injuries, water and
places where all kids can’t be seen.

------
jmkd
From the article, "Instead of an amusement park in which kids line up for
hours to sit passively on a moving piece of Intellectual Property, what if a
park just provided the raw materials for child-instigated, slightly dangerous
adventure?"

In today's age of liability for designed spaces, you can see why activities
like skateboarding and parkour flourish in city streets.

------
opanon
I worked at Ontario Place at the tail end of its previous form. By that time,
the tent of Children's Village was still up but was relegated to off-season
storage and an overflow space for theme days. During prep work before the park
opened, I remember the bizarre juxtaposition of the orange glow of the tent
above and empty desolate paved area below.

During one of the busiest days, I stayed for overtime and helped sweep in that
area under the tent. There was a huge crush of people. It was also the first
time when I consciously realized the feeling of despair about my sweeping
efforts.

Some Ontario Place lore I've been sitting on. When I was there, Ontario Place
hosted the Chinese Lantern festival. One of the Pods was relegated to provide
housing for lantern makers. It was divided with metal framing and drywall into
small rooms with bunkbeds. The mercury arc lamps hung high up in the ceiling
above. I always wanted to ask the workers what they though of it.

I also took advantage of free admission to go on the log flume over and over
and over again on my lunch break at off-peak times.

It was probably one of the worst and best summer jobs I've ever had.

------
kareemm
One of my favorite activities here was floating down the lazy river with my
mask on, scanning the bottom for loonies and toonies ($1 and $2 coins).

In one spectacular end of school field trip I netted $25-30. That was a lot of
money for a 12 year old in the late 80s, and helped me buy my first computer.

------
kilo_bravo_3
A similar, but according to pictures somewhat smaller, experience is available
in St. Louis at the City Museum.

When you're a grownup it is fun.

When you're a kid it is awe-inspiring.

[https://i.imgur.com/wvzYQxH.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/wvzYQxH.jpg)

[https://i.imgur.com/DMAqdF1.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/DMAqdF1.jpg)

------
52-6F-62
That place was a lot of fun. I remember that pyramid. King of the Castle was
the game pretty much always played on that thing. Kids would literally through
each other off of the top and try and trap each other between the hanging
pillars.

I can't imagine it would go very far these days. They'd just get sued.
Insurance would be insane if at all possible.

